# HobbyTalk Auctions



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I am putting this poll up to see if there is any interest in having and auction area on HobbyTalk?

HobbyTalk members in good standing would be able to use it for free.... no cost to sell or buy. HobbyTalk Supporters would get a few extra features available to them such has highlighting thier auction. The current iTrader Ratings system could be used for feedback.

Comments welcome.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I say yes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Emphatic YES!!
DRAGjet


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

absolutely!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I might speak for a few others as well as myself when I say I've been interested in using epay before to sell some items but did NOT want to deal with the whole mess of fees, cuts, percentages, ancillary rights, math calculations, and hoops that epay presents. I'll hang on to every piece of junk I have before I sell anything with epay.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Sounds like a cool idea-*

Hey look you can type "Ebay" and it doesn't auto-link and mess up your code on preview!!

:woohoo:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

YES, please


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yup!!!*

Given the current weather conditions on the "Bay", I think the timing couldnt be better. Once the word gets beyond our borders this idea may be huge! Personally I dont sell a whole lot at auction; but I will support HT sellers with gusto. 

Gotta crawl before we run. Let's get behind this idea, give it a big shove, and get the ball rolling.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: Sounds like a good idea o me :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Yes! Some stuff is more trouble than it's worth with ebay, especially after everybody gets their cut.

HOWEVER, there is that unposted HT code that many of us follow where we won't bid against our friends when we come across them on epay (even if some chat irregulars won't necessarily return the favor). Would have to keep things in check bidding in a limited community.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I like the idea.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I like the idea but share Splitposter's concerns about possibly mucking up a friendly environment.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

SplitPoster said:


> ...(even if some chat irregulars won't necessarily return the favor).


Forum Foul! 

Painting with Too broad of a Brush!

I believe you are now required to name names, and let the other chat irregulars off the hook.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Count me in!*

Yes, I like the idea of an auction site here. Count me in! Just hope it doesn't hurt H.O.H.T. auctions. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I voted yes but, I am also concerned about the not bidding against each other. If this is going to work in this community we will have to bid against each other. If we don't it might as well be a "for sale" board. Like I've been saying I like to start my auctions at $.01 and see where it goes. If we don't bid against each other I would be letting everything go for $.01. Then I would have to start my opening bids at what I want for the car and then it has become a "for sale" forum.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> Yes! Some stuff is more trouble than it's worth with ebay, especially after everybody gets their cut.
> 
> HOWEVER, there is that unposted HT code that many of us follow where we won't bid against our friends when we come across them on epay (even if some chat irregulars won't necessarily return the favor). Would have to keep things in check bidding in a limited community.


Agreed Split, that thought crossed my mind initially as well. After some 'tinking, I see no reason we cant continue amiably right along our usual course. 

Any bickering or peewhining will be addressed like any other matter not suited for our regular programming. This is why we have E-mail and PM to use for such situations. Should someone cross the line and go onboard over some personal issue they will be encouraged to take it down the correct avenue...just like always! IMHO the system is already inplace to address this issue. Offenders will be warned, punished and ridiculed. I think the 'ole HT "play nice or die rule" covers any future contingencies that may arise. 

Systems normal. 

For examople: If Coach happens to snipe me, or Joe takes offense cuz I doubled down on him in the final minute, we'll sort it out behind the play shed after school and not in the classroom.

For the ones that dont get it; they will be tarred and feathered in accordance with standard HT doctrine.:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I bid against Joe everytime I see his name.. lol.....I just like to rattle his cage....


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

He.. Yea!!!


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

*Auction*

Im for it! First itme up for bids should be HILLTOPS 55 collection!
Do I have a second?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

micyou03 brings up a very good point and i'm not sure that an auction here would work well unless we would ge a lot of "outsiders".


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hank,
Go ahead and fire it up. I can't recall the last time I posted an auction on epay. Great alternative. Thanks, rr 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

you probably could do a "hidden" bidder, similar to fleabay.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Hankster, 

With the point that micyou3 brought out, and I've been thinking this as well, this opens up a big can of worms that absolutely needs to be addressed. I pm'ed you about this and I hope I'm not irritating anyone here but I'm going to open this can of worms. 

Mr.Coney and groups like him..... although I know we might not see eye to eye with him we very well may want to try to include him or others in the same boat as us. PLEASE do not misunderstand me I am opening this up on purpose for some sort of debate I absolutely DO NOT know what is or is not best for this board. You run this board and I respect and enjoy it and will continue to do so until told otherwise and I will abide by whatever decision(s) you come to. 

We need more blood than, so far, the 40 or so people that have voted. 40 people is not a lot of users for an auction style of environment. I will support this board instead of epay and am now awaiting what the final word is on this entire matter. I have a few things I would like to put up for sale but again I agree that we need more people in order for this to work and work correctly. What is the solution? I honestly don't know. I am trying to get the neural synapse' in people's heads working so this can have a happy ending for all.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I voted yes. Lets give it a try. We can all bid against Joe. Dave.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nothing to loose and everything to gain....try it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Auctions are fun times to be had by all.:woohoo:

If it doesn't work then drop it. If you don't make mistakes...you are not doing anything!

I think it would work just fine for Hobby Talk members. Not going to get all pissey here if something I sell goes for a bit less than I wanted it to. 

If someone (friend or foe) outbids you at any time...they wanted the item more than you did so, bid higher if you think it is worth the price or just walk away! :wave:

If you are a "Weenie Cry Baby" then don't bother bidding....don't cry over spilled milk! 

This sounds like a nice opportunity for all of us to unload and load up on slot car items to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hat:

GO FOR IT! "Eye voted YES!", Bob...zilla (this isn't politics people...LOL)


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. I'd be interested.:wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'll be working on getting something up on Sunday for everyone to check out.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I re-thought this and I think one of the main reasons I want to start low is to make sure the item sells (because of the costs involved with listing and all). I guess here there would be no consequences if I started at the price I want and if it goes higher. its a bonus. I think it could work just fine for us.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I cant wait!
DRAGjet


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Hide identities?*

Just a thought, Maybe we could hide the identities of both buyer and seller until the end of the auction. Then we could see who outbid who. Any other thoughts? Also, Thank you Hank for giving us the opportunity to give input for this. Its great to see us all pulling together to get this up and rolling. Thank you All and have fun! Greg :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Just a thought, Maybe we could hide the identities of both buyer and seller until the end of the auction. Then we could see who outbid who. Any other thoughts? Also, Thank you Hank for giving us the opportunity to give input for this. Its great to see us all pulling together to get this up and rolling. Thank you All and have fun! Greg :wave:


If nothing else, maybe the bidder's identity at least. I'm sure that would help getting bids on items. I know from past experiences that I wouldn't bid against board members on epay, at least knowingly,and I'm sure others have done the same. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hummmm, I may not get this on-line today. My step-daughter came to visit on Saturday but we had a big snow storm last night and cont. today. Means she won't be heading home until Monday morning instead of today. We'll see.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

roadrner said:


> If nothing else, maybe the bidder's identity at least. I'm sure that would help getting bids on items. I know from past experiences that I wouldn't bid against board members on epay, at least knowingly,and I'm sure others have done the same. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Yes leave sellers identity seen. I would want to know who I was buying from. As far as bidding against Hobby talk members wouldn't we also be buying from HT members? So I couldn't see why it should upset another member snd if it does they shoudn't be bidding in an auction anyway. Just my thoughts. We will just have to wait and see. And Hank thanks for the chance to make this work.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree w/ 70ss, I would like to know identity of the seller. Minor issues such as time it takes to ship an item or judging whether a car is a C-8 or C-9 condition or even communication may be deciding factors as to whether or not someone wants to do business again w/ a member. What works for me may not work for another.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are going to be testing some new auction/swap software to see if it would be suitable for use on HobbyTalk.

Note that this has been setup pretty much out of the box with no modifications. Also note that the software is somewhat in it’s infancy so we expect many updates to the features and layout as time goes on. At this time it may not fit our needs completely but it will work fairly well for what we need at this time.

Please feel free to use the auction/swap as we would like to get real world feedback on how well it works and what you think about it.

Please let know what you think here --> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2269014

You can find a listing of posted auctions/ads at the bottom of the Slot Car forum list or go to http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=277

The main auction/swap page is at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/vbclassified.php?

If we decide to make this feature permanent we will add easily findable links to the main auction/swap page.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome feature, for sure, Hankster! But, I wonder if it would be possible to include our iTrader ratings that we may already have established some credability through? It looks like right now it reports us independently and starts everyone back at zero. Being able to bring our previous statistics into this new feature would help with pre-established credability for anyone that uses the HT Auction tool.

Just my $.02 worth on a great idea!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The author of the software is working on importing the iTrading Ratings into this software.... just don't know how soon it will be done. That is something we will have to work around for right now. This is just a test


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Test it out!*

Well, The auction test is up and running. I think it will work out great. Join in guys. List something or bid or buy something so we can make this a success. And above all have fun! Thanks! Greg :wave:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess the auction thing didn't work out? :freak:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> I guess the auction thing didn't work out? :freak:


Working still use this link to post new stuff...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/vbclassified.php?

Dave


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Coach. The forum link a few minutes ago just said "Never", so I thought it had been eliminated. Maybe that was because nothing was posted...but I now see there is!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Keep the Auction going! Better to buy here! The buyer & seller should be Identified. If you worry about getting your price then put a reserve or buy it now price.
I vote YES.


----------

